# Is Nikah certificate a valid proof of my relationship with my wife.



## fawad87 (May 9, 2015)

Hello All,

My name is Fawad Khan and I got married to Rihana Khan on March 28, 2015 In India and we both are Indians by birth. I got the EOI positive on April 2, 2015 and my last date to apply for VISA is June 2, 2015.
I have Nikah certificate, Marriage Card, Marriage Photographs along with
mutual bank account statement. We have applied for marriage certificate on April 15, 2015 but will take 3 months say July 15, 2015 to come finally (as muslim weddings comes under special marriage act in India and take upto 90 days).
If I wait for this certificate, I will lose on timeline to apply VISA. Kindly suggest whether I launch my application with proofs of marriage like 
Nikah certificate, Marriage Card, Marriage Photographs or should wait for timeline to get expire....

Please suggest


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You will need a marriage certificate to show that you are married. Nikkah is not valid in Australia.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All, My name is Fawad Khan and I got married to Rihana Khan on March 28, 2015 In India and we both are Indians by birth. I got the EOI positive on April 2, 2015 and my last date to apply for VISA is June 2, 2015. I have Nikah certificate, Marriage Card, Marriage Photographs along with mutual bank account statement. We have applied for marriage certificate on April 15, 2015 but will take 3 months say July 15, 2015 to come finally (as muslim weddings comes under special marriage act in India and take upto 90 days). If I wait for this certificate, I will lose on timeline to apply VISA. Kindly suggest whether I launch my application with proofs of marriage like Nikah certificate, Marriage Card, Marriage Photographs or should wait for timeline to get expire.... Please suggest


Nikah certificate is not recognised. It's okay if you haven't received the actual marriage certificate just apply for your visa and ensure your tick married as marital status and provide everything you have together with a letter or statement to say that you are waiting for the marriage certificate to come.

Are you applying for 190?


----------



## fawad87 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks friends.

Yes I am applying for 190 Visa. But few points which I want to highlight
which I forgot in the last post of mine.

1.) I have english translation of Nikah which means Nikah in English
2.) Jurisdiction of the state in which I live in India provides Marriage registration certificate on stamp paper along with registration number in Hindi, fingerprints, duly signed by Registrar. Is this certificate valid ?? as I would be getting this only after three months.
3.) If I give the decelration that I am waiting for the certificate in the near future, would visa officer grant me partner visa or will he wait for three months till the certificate comes. ???

Waiting for your revert.....


----------



## maklaw (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey fawad i had to go through same process for our marriage registration in India.Time for marriage registration under spacial marriage act is 45 days.So if you applied through Lawyer he gave you wrong information.please check again its 45 days for registration.

As AusIndo suggested that's right way to apply.


----------



## maklaw (Dec 26, 2014)

hey Fawad for your questions answer...

1.Yes you need a english translation for your Nikah nama.

2.If your registered marriage certificate in hindi or part in hindi please provide english translation also along with certificate.

3.yes you can give statement where you mentioned why you unable to provide marriage registration certificate along with your application and give assurance that As soon you getting it you will provide to CO.

Hope this help


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Thanks friends. Yes I am applying for 190 Visa. But few points which I want to highlight which I forgot in the last post of mine. 1.) I have english translation of Nikah which means Nikah in English 2.) Jurisdiction of the state in which I live in India provides Marriage registration certificate on stamp paper along with registration number in Hindi, fingerprints, duly signed by Registrar. Is this certificate valid ?? as I would be getting this only after three months. 3.) If I give the decelration that I am waiting for the certificate in the near future, would visa officer grant me partner visa or will he wait for three months till the certificate comes. ??? Waiting for your revert.....


Not being an Indian it's difficult for me to confirm whether that particular certificate is valid, as explained earlier just apply for your 190 and provide everything you have. The case officer will definitely contact you should further docs are required.

The Department would typically grant the visa if you satisfy all of the criteria.


----------



## fawad87 (May 9, 2015)

@Maklaw :: 4 points here

1.) Actually its between 30 days to 90 days depending upon the availability
of dates of the Sub District magistrate or Marriage registrar of the area concern.
Our SDM gave us date of exact 90 days.

2.) I have Nikah certificate in English which means all colums are written in English 
followed by Urdu.

3.) My marriage registrar gives certificate on Stamp paper.. Will that be valid a
format.

4.) In case I give decelartion, Will Case officer wait for 90 days till
the certificate comes ????


Can anyone give me any point of contact from DBIP department
from where I can get the exact solution to my problem.....


----------



## maklaw (Dec 26, 2014)

Fawad which part of india are you in...? 

Doesn't matter its on stamp paper or blank paper if its in any other language then english,you should provide english translation.

yeah CO may consider your undertaking about marriage registration certificate.

If nikah nama got english as well as urdu you can submit as it is. but if some part in urdu then provide that part in english translation so CO can read all.

About the forms i have no knowledge may be some other member shade some light on it..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DIBP state that they do not have to ask for additional evidence (marriage certificate would come under this) and can make a decision on what you have supplied them with. However some DIBP case officers will ask for additional evidence or marriage certificate.


----------



## fawad87 (May 9, 2015)

@ maklaw,

Well, I reside in Ghaziabad Uttar pradesh where in single page certificate is issued in case of both persons are Hindu. In case of muslim, since Nikah has mehar (aluminy),
they register the same on Stamp paper with registration number and stamp of Marriage registrar.

Can u pls share me ur mail id, I will forward u example format of the same.


----------



## fawad87 (May 9, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Please revert on my last post..

@maklaw:: didnot recieved any message....


----------



## fawad87 (May 9, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> Nikah certificate is not recognised. It's okay if you haven't received the actual marriage certificate just apply for your visa and ensure your tick married as marital status and provide everything you have together with a letter or statement to say that you are waiting for the marriage certificate to come.
> 
> Are you applying for 190?


I am applying for 189


----------

